# J W Benson. 1889.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Recent restoration.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Lovely. What work did you do on it ?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

It is nice, did u service it or is it a show piece?


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

1989? 1899 surely? :thumbsup:


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

1899 Is the correct year. The watch came to me with the silver black. several dings in the case which I have managed to press out. The crystal was broken, and the movement seized with oil turned to varnish the balance was worn, and needed to be repaired. Probably taken a year to get it back to a running state. Most of the work being on the case. The watch now has a period Benson key. One peculiarity of the movement is that it winds anticlockwise.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thats brilliant to restore it like that. Sometimes its worth the wait.


----------



## Jez1889 (May 29, 2018)

Stunning watch. Did you carry out the repairs yourself? I would love to try my hand at a project, just not sure I am brave enough to try!


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

hartley353 said:


> 1899 Is the correct year. The watch came to me with the silver black. several dings in the case which I have managed to press out. The crystal was broken, and the movement seized with oil turned to varnish the balance was worn, and needed to be repaired. Probably taken a year to get it back to a running state. Most of the work being on the case. The watch now has a period Benson key. One peculiarity of the movement is that it winds anticlockwise.


 Excellent work well done.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good show ! "silver black" is that the natural color of silver unpolished for a long time? vin


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Seems to be on many watches I find. When I frst started collecting pocket watches I was lucky to find two period books on pocket watch repairs. To keep down prices I only bought broken watches. Five years on broken ones are fetching good money now. Many seem to enjoy the pastime.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a lovely post and a beautiful watch. Thanks for taking the time to photo the outcome a truly excellent job! Enjoy your labour!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------

